
Alan Lomax: Recording The World  - aarghh
http://www.npr.org/2011/01/08/132707935/alan-lomax-recording-the-world
======
nkurz
The US Library of Congress has many of these recordings online, although they
can be hard to find. Here's a decent starting point:

<http://memory.loc.gov/ammem/lohtml/lohome.html>

